# Just venting



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

So I live with my boyfriend and his parents on a dairy farm... My cat Morgan was born there from a cat i brought out there... Well as you all know... Males cats neutered or not fight.. Well Morgan got in a fight with a feral Tom cat and now Morgan's eye is hurt... With goin to school to be a vet tech my first instinct is to take him in.. I know what can happen... His mother thinks he will be fine. I told them I can't get meds over the phone or counter like you can with the dairy. So mr. Morgan will be going in today at 4:30... It just irritates me that she thinks nothing needs vet care but cattle... Grrr


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good thing you are taking him in. As you know, cats get abcesses quite easily from injury.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Well we are home.., his eye in indeed infected. He still has his eye but might lose the sight. He is one antibiotic ointment, steroids, antibiotic pills and pain meds.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

To many old dairy farmers, cats are a dime a dozen!  Years ago, the one neighbor we had, had a cat get hit by the milk truck. It didn't die, but it's leg was plainly broken,
abdomen was split and intestines were visible. The cow vet made a comment that I have never forgotten! "Put the cat and all it's parts in the same room, it'll heal"!
Can you imagine a vet saying that now? Apparently, your boyfriend's mom must be from that mind set! I hope you cat's eye heals ok. (and the old cat did heal, after my dad set it's leg and sewed it up!
he felt sorry for the neighbor lady!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good thing you took him in to the vet. I hope his eye heals ok for you.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

The vet said there is a possibility that he might loose sight... Which isn't the most horrible thing in the world. The old dairy farmer mind set is how his parents where when I started dating Chris 7 yrs. ago, they where gonna put down a 6 wk preemie calf... I convinced them to let me keep her... She is now a miller. They also always had tons of kittens born here and I convinced them to spay all the females except the really old one. We also don't tolerate unneutered males around. Here is a picture of Morgan's eye from this morning... It already looks better. I can see his eyeball now. I would've waited until Friday for herd check... But out large animal vet does not feel comfortable looking at small animals.. He was happy I brought it in to the other vets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor kitty.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

If you could see him sucking up the attention lol... He gets kennels whenever he is on meds and he knows he gets wet food and he eats up the attention!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

It is great that you saved the calf, that is awesome! Hope the kitty heals up well!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

His eyes is getting better little by little. You can actually see his eyeball now. This is on 3 days of antibiotics and steroids.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am glad he is healing up! Sometimes the "good old days" were not that good! At least not for the animals! Money was usually tight and the old timers couldn't 
see saving something that would be a drain on their time and money! Thank goodness you were around to save the calf and make them do the spay/neuter with the cats!
Bless you! Sometimes, old ways need to change!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Our large animal vet came out today and just peeked at Morgan and the vet thinks he lost sight


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would wait and see if he is permanently blind until he is healed. I can't believe how much better his eye looks already. How does anyone know for sure until the cat is all healed?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Morgan goes back in two weeks for his shots so hopefully he will be all healed up... It doesn't bother me if he goes blind in that one eye. As soon as my bf and I get a place Morgan will become an inside cat


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Update: morgans eye healed bur Morgan disappeared for a day.. I know that does not seem like much to some of you.. But he is always in the barn... Anyways Morgan aka morgie was found by my bfs dad this morning 4/28. Morgie wAs under our chicken coop not moving much. Took him to an e-clinic where we discovered he had a blockage in his urethra. Luckily I got a call at approx. 11:15 pm that they got a catheter in. Morgie has been at the e-clinic since approx. 11:15 am. This is good news to me and my whole family (On his side and mine). Morgie is my baby.. He will be transferred to our regular vet in the am. Keep strong my baby!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What a trooper! Glad your boyfriend found him. That could have been deadly.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw prayers for Morgan! Love those orange kitties


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Morgan is hospitalized with my vet. He is doing 100 times better than Sunday. She removed his catheter and kept him over one more night. Hopefully Morgie can come home today!


----------

